# snips



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I broke my Weiss snips yesterday and going to be getting a new pair.
I've been looking and seems like every manufacture is making them now .there used to be about 2 brands you could choose from that's why I still like the Weiss snips.I am wondering if anybody thinks they have had better luck with a different brand.
I work commercial so I use snips a lot. For years I've used the red's for framing and the yellows for accoustal ceilings.The heaviest I cut is 20 gauge.
I seen on HD site they have a pair that gives a description " right and straight in one pair. I don't understand how it could do both


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Scott, check out this thread. It may give you a few ideas. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/snips-3846/


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Scott, Red is right, green is left, and yellow is straight. I always used Weiss yellow for everything 20 and up including ceilings. 18 and lower gets shears, or a saw. I always used my best for ceilings though.
Scott


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Scott, Red is right, green is left, and yellow is straight. I always used Weiss yellow for everything 20 and up including ceilings. 18 and lower gets shears, or a saw. I always used my best for ceilings though.
> Scott


I've allways used the red's for framing.when u snip the flanges bend it over and your cutting through the main part with the arc you should be cutting ,the reds will keep your hand away from the stud especially if you turn the snips upside .where it makes a difference is cutting 6" studs or wider
I done a search on this subject and didn't come up with anything


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

gazman said:


> Hi Scott, check out this thread. It may give you a few ideas.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/snips-3846/


That thread was from a yr ago I am sure there's new models out there


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Scott, Red is right, green is left, and yellow is straight. I always used Weiss yellow for everything 20 and up including ceilings. 18 and lower gets shears, or a saw. I always used my best for ceilings though.
> Scott


Sorry mr willys red is left green is right


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

sdrdrywall said:


> Sorry mr willys red is left green is right


You're probably correct. I always used straight cut, and never cared for the others. Can I claim dyslexia?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You're probably correct. I always used straight cut, and never cared for the others. Can I claim dyslexia?


Sure lets go with dyslexia


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Wiss suck now. Dont buy new, they wont last. Ive never had any other snips flat out _break_.

Craftsman makes some good snips and still made in USA. Klutch a tool made by northern offers a cheap good pair of snips. Lifetime warranty on those too, very fine cut. I use my klutch for ceilings, frp trim and cornerbead since they are so sharp. Use my craftsmans for metal studs as they are due for tradein and roll thinner metal sometimes.

Both better than wiss.


----------

